
Ask HN: Are there support groups for Staff/Principal Software Engineers? - Whitespace
I see a lot of groups for managers&#x2F;directors&#x2F;VPs&#x2F;CTOs&#x2F;founders, but I can&#x27;t recall ever seeing something for growth along the IC track.<p>Eventually you hit a wall with how far you can self-learn or through the people in your organization, so the only way to continue growing in any field is to find or build a support network around you of peers.<p>If it doesn&#x27;t exist, I&#x27;ll gladly make a Slack group.<p>Context: I&#x27;ve been a Principal Software Engineer for almost four years, in a team of 20-500 engineers.  At our peak there was ~15&#x2F;20 Staff&#x2F;Principal&#x2F;Fellow Engineers, and I learned so much from working with them and would love to continue learning from my peers.
======
bearer_token
I'm a member of several private slack and discord groups. They are my 'cozy
web' and support network. Some are alumni from a certain employer, some are
subject matter focused.

